# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Ας συστηθώ και εγώ!

## andreascrete

Γειά σας,
με λένε Ανδρέα και αν και έχω συμμετάσχει σε κάποια θέματα δεν είχα το χρόνο να σας συστηθώ μέχρι σήμερα.
Μένω Ηράκλειο Κρήτης και απο την ηλικία των 16 ετών αρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τα καναρίνια και άλλα πουλιά.
έχω ασχοληθεί με την εκτροφή καναρινιών τύπου- Norwich, Gloster, York και χρώματος - κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά, κόκκινα μελανινικά, μωσαϊκ κόκκινου παράγοντα καθώς και με την παραγωγή υβριδίων - γαρδελοκάναρα,φλωροκάναρα,  φανετοκάναρα κτλ.

Μετα απο κάποια χρόνια αποφάσισα να μην ξανασχοληθώ με τα υβρίδια γιατί διαπίστωσα ότι οι περισσότεροι αποκτούσαν άγρια πουλιά γεννήτορες για να τα διασταυρώσουν με τα καναρίνια κάνοντας ζημιά στην ντόπια πανίδα, οπότε και δεν ξανακατέβασα τέτοια πουλιά σε εκθέσεις για να μην τα βλέπει ο κόσμος και να του μπαίνουν ιδέες για την απόκτηση τους η την παγίδευση άγριων πουλιών για αυτό το σκοπό.

Είχα φτάσει σε κάποια στιγμή να έχω ένα εκτροφείο με πάνω απο 100 καναρίνια τύπου και χρώματος.
Έπειτα σειρα για εκτροφή είχαν τα μικρά παπαγαλάκια και τα κοκατίλ και αμέσως μετά τα παραδείσια ζεβράκια.

Στην παρούσα φάση στο καινούργιο μου διαμέρισμα δεν έχω τον χώρο για να έχω πολλά πουλιά οπότε έχω κρατήσει ένα κίτρινο γερμανικο σκουφάτο καναρίνι, ένα λουβαράκι που είχε γεννηθεί στο κλουβι απο γονείς που είχα εγώ και ένα ζευγάρι Ωδικά παπαγαλάκια.
Την οικογένεια συμπληρώνουν τα τρία ενυδρεία μου με τροπικά ψάρια και ένα άλογο που έχω υιοθετήσει τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια και σταβλίζω σε ένα ιππικό όμιλο καθότι δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχολούμαι μαζί του καθημερινά.

Εύχομαι σε όλους ένα καλό 2010 και καλή υγεία και ευτυχία σε εσάς και τα κατοικίδια πουλιά και ζώα σας.  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Άργησες να συστηθείς πατριωτάκι,αλλα του δωσες και κατάλαβε.....  ::   ::  
Καλως όρισες λοιπόν και να χαίρεσαι όλα τα ζωάκια που φροντίζεις και αγαπάς!

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες συντεκνε  ::   ::  
να χαιρεσαι οοολα τα ζωακια σου
περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες και απο το αλογο  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Γειά σου Αντρέα! Χάρηκα με αυτό που είπες για τα υβρίδια, έκανες πολύ καλά που δεν ήθελες να βάζεις ιδέες σε επίδοξους πουλοπιάστες  ::  
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τα πουλάκια σου, και αν μπορείς βάλε φωτο από το γερμανικό σκουφάτο καναρίνι σου να δω πώς μοιάζει  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες και επίσημα Ανδρέα.Βλέπω απο όλα είχε ο μπαξές.Χαιρόμαστε που είσαι εδώ.Σίγουρα οι γνώσεις σου θα μας βοηθήσουν.

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες Ανδρέα στην παρέα μας,
να χαίρεσαι τα ζωάκια σου.
Σου Εύχομαι ένα ευτυχισμένο νέο έτος.
οι επισημάνσεις σου για τα υβρίδια είναι σωστές
οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία σου είναι πολύτιμες.
Καλή διαμονή Φίλε   :winky:

----------


## Sissy

Καλως ηρθες και καλη χρονια Ανδρεα!! Χαιρομαι για τις αποψεις σου, σε σχεση με τα αγριοπουλια και τα υβριδια. Να χαιρεσαι ολα τα ζωακια σου!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Καλώς ήλθες Ανδρέα.

----------


## fragos

καλως ορισες!!!!  ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Καλως ηρθες Ανδρεα (αν και αρκετο καιρο τωρα  ::  ) στην παρεα μας... :winky:

----------


## vas

καλως ήρθες Ανδρέα   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες και επισήμως Ανδρέα!
Βλέπω οτι έχουν περάσει διάφορα είδη απο τα χέρια σου! Η εμπειρία σου σίγουρα θα φανεί χρήσιμη!

Και συμφωνώ με τους άλλους! Χαίρομαι πολύ για το πώς αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα με τα άγρια!

----------


## xXx

καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας

----------


## andreascrete

> καλως ορισες συντεκνε   
> να χαιρεσαι οοολα τα ζωακια σου
> περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες και απο το αλογο


λοιπόν ζητώ συγνώμη που λόγο μη αρκετού χρόνου δεν έβαλα φωτογραφία απο το μικρό μου κατοικίδιο.
Το όνομα του είναι silver shadow η σκέτο shadow.
Eίναι ένα ζωηρό αγοράκι 10 ετών διασταύρωση γιοργαλίδικου αλόγου με ιπποδρομιακό αγγλικό καθαρόαιμο.
Είναι και γκαζιάρης .....οταν τον πάω στην παραλία θέλει όλο να καλπάζει  :winky: 
Στην φωτο να βλέπετε σε φάση φλέρτ με το ουαλικό πόνυ του στάβλου μας.

----------


## Antigoni87

Δε μπορώ και να χλιμιντρίσω απ' τη χαρά μου! Το άτι είναι πανέμορφο, ε ρε κάτι βόλτες που θα κάνετε... Πρέπει να είναι υπέροχος σύντροφος, να τον χαίρεσαι και να σου ζήσει!!  ::

----------


## giannis

ειμαι απο φαρσαλα καλημερα σε ολουσ ευχαριστω που με δεχτηκαται στην παρεα σασ με λενε γιαννη και εχω 14 καρδερινεσ 1σπινο 2καναρινια 2παραδεισια ολα αυτα προσεγμενα και σε κλουβια αναλογα τισ καρδερινεσ τισ εχω πιαση μονοσ μου ολα τα πουλακια εχουν την καλυτερη μεταχειριση .το καθενα μετην τροφη του και τα φαρμακα του το τηλ ειναι  *********


_(παρακαλούμε όποιος θέλει να  επικοινωνήσει με τον Γιάννη να το κάνει από εδώ, ή εναλλακτικά να στείλει σχόλιο, προσωπικό ή  ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα. Εύη)_

----------


## Antigoni87

> ειμαι απο φαρσαλα καλημερα σε ολουσ ευχαριστω που με δεχτηκαται στην παρεα σασ με λενε γιαννη και εχω 14 καρδερινεσ 1σπινο 2καναρινια 2παραδεισια ολα αυτα προσεγμενα και σε κλουβια αναλογα τισ καρδερινεσ τισ εχω πιαση μονοσ μου ολα τα πουλακια εχουν την καλυτερη μεταχειριση .το καθενα μετην τροφη του και τα φαρμακα του το τηλ ειναι ********


Καλημέρα Γιάννη,
λυπάμαι που λες έτσι απλά ότι _έπιασες_ μόνος τις καρδερίνες σου... Λυπάμαι πραγματικά για τα πουλάκια. Δε νομίζω ότι το φόρουμ συμφωνεί με την αιχμαλωσία ιθαγενών, αλλά επειδή δε μπορώ να εκπροσωπήσω τους υπόλοιπους, ας μιλήσουν οι αρμόδιοι αν θέλουν. 
Εγώ μόνο αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δίνεις το τηλέφωνό σου.
Φιλικά

----------


## Antigoni87

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τον andreascrete και τους διαχειριστές για το δεύτερο οφ τόπικ, αν θέλετε ας μεταφερθεί το μήνυμα στα Ιθαγενή, απλώς ήθελα να παραθέσω τα εξής (αν και ο φίλος Γιάννης έδωσε το τηλ. του και είναι πιθανό να μην ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ ώστε να διαβάσει δυο πράγματα, όχι ότι δεν τα ξέρει):

"Σε πολλές περιοχές της χώρας, η πρακτική της αιχμαλωσίας ωδικών πτηνών είναι εξαιρετικά δημοφιλής. Στη Σαντορίνη, για παράδειγμα, αλλά και σε άλλα αιγαιοπελαγίτικα νησιά, όπως στην Ανάφη και τη Φολέγανδρο, η... παραδοσιακή αυτή «τέχνη» (εκεί έχει την ονομασία «Λίμνες») οδηγεί κάθε χρόνο στην εξόντωση εκατοντάδων πτηνών, μεταξύ των οποίων και μεταναστευτικών. Δεκάδες καταγγελίες φθάνουν κάθε χρόνο στα γραφεία της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας από επισκέπτες του νησιού που αγανακτούν με την έκταση του φαινομένου. (...) Ο συνολικός αριθμός αυτών που παγιδεύονται με διάφορους τρόπους με σκοπό την εμπορία στη χώρα εκτιμάται ότι ανέρχεται σε 9 εκατομμύρια. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το παράνομο εμπόριο άγριας ζωής ακολουθεί σε τζίρο το εμπόριο όπλων." (Πηγή: http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_arti ... 07_1286746)

"Η μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία πάντως δείχνει ότι μια ολοκληρωμένη κατά το δυνατόν προσπάθεια περιορισμού του παράνομου εμπορίου αγρίων πουλιών στη χώρα μας, θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και την παράλληλη ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού που τα αγοράζει, διαμορφώνοντας έτσι και τις συνθήκες ζήτησης..." (Πηγή: http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid= ... id=7368827)

Αυτά! Πάμε πίσω στο άλογο του Αντρέα, και πάλι ευχαριστώ για το χώρο  ::

----------


## vagelis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από giannis
> 
> ειμαι απο φαρσαλα καλημερα σε ολουσ ευχαριστω που με δεχτηκαται στην παρεα σασ με λενε γιαννη και εχω 14 καρδερινεσ 1σπινο 2καναρινια 2παραδεισια ολα αυτα προσεγμενα και σε κλουβια αναλογα τισ καρδερινεσ τισ εχω πιαση μονοσ μου ολα τα πουλακια εχουν την καλυτερη μεταχειριση .το καθενα μετην τροφη του και τα φαρμακα του το τηλ ειναι ********
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα Γιάννη,
> λυπάμαι που λες έτσι απλά ότι _έπιασες_ μόνος τις καρδερίνες σου... Λυπάμαι πραγματικά για τα πουλάκια. Δε νομίζω ότι το φόρουμ συμφωνεί με την αιχμαλωσία ιθαγενών, αλλά επειδή δε μπορώ να εκπροσωπήσω τους υπόλοιπους, ας μιλήσουν οι αρμόδιοι αν θέλουν. 
> Εγώ μόνο αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δίνεις το τηλέφωνό σου.
> Φιλικά


Εγώ από τα λίγα που καταλαβαίνω...πιστεύω οτι πρόκειται για κάποιον που θέλει απλά να ανάψει τα αίματα....υπάρχουν και τέτεοια ατομα δυστυχώς....θα μπαινει ως επισκέπτης μετα και θα χαζογελάει πιστεύοντας οτι έχει κάνει μεγάλο κατόρθωμα....μακάρι να με διαψευσει και να του ζητήσω συγγνώμη στο τέλος..

***στο θέμα*
το άλογο είναι φοβερό!!!! και ένα ανεκπλήροτο όνειρο για μένα....
πότε θα με καλέσεις για να κάνω μια βολτίτσα στη παραλία????  ::   ::  
στο Καρτερό το έχεις (σταυλίζεις)Αντρέα????

----------


## andreascrete

***στο θέμα*
το άλογο είναι φοβερό!!!! και ένα ανεκπλήροτο όνειρο για μένα....
πότε θα με καλέσεις για να κάνω μια βολτίτσα στη παραλία????  ::   ::  
στο Καρτερό το έχεις (σταυλίζεις)Αντρέα????[/quote]

Toν έχω σταβλισμένο στον Ιππικό όμιλο Αρίων στην Χερσόνησο.
Στείλε μου μήνυμα και έλα να τον ιππεύσεις όποτε θές αλλά μέσα στην πίστα του ιππικού ομίλου για ασφάλεια δική σου.
Είναι αρκετά ζωηρούλης και τρελιάρης όταν βγαίνει στην παραλία και μόνο πολύ έμπειροι ιππείς μπορούν να τον ιππεύσουν εκεί χωρίς να γλιστρίσουν απο την σέλα όταν καλπάζει.

----------


## vagelis76

Αμάν,με βλέπω δηλαδή με κανένα παϊδι σπασμένο...  ::   ::   ::  
προς το παρόν θα αρκεστώ στις αναμνήσεις που έχω από την "ιππασία" μου με το γάϊδαρο της γιαγιάς μου στο χωριό...  ::   ::  δεν είμαστε τώρα για γύψους και νοσοκομεία  ::   ::  
ευχάριστώ πολύ για τη προσκλησή σου πάντως....σαν και να ήρθα.

----------

